# Ferienhaus / Zanderfischen / Holland / 2005



## dosco (14. November 2004)

Hallo,
suche ganz konkret: Ferienhaus für ca. 8 Personen.
a) Zanderangeln muss von "der Terasse aus" möglich sein
b) Man sollte auch einen Zander am Tag fangen können
b) Möglichkeit ein Kanu oder Boot zu mieten
c) 1 Woche / Juni 2005 / 04.06.-11.06.05

Habe sämtliche Kataloge durch, aber nichts gefunden, dass so konkret passen würde. Bis jetzt scheint mir Zuidersee ganz passend... Hat wer Erfahrungen oder eine Anlage die er empfehlen kann?

Tipps / Angebote ?
Gruß,
Dosco


----------



## Michael Grabow (14. November 2004)

*AW: Ferienhaus / Zanderfischen / Holland / 2005*

Suche mal nach De Vlietlanden im Board. Bin selber schon 2x dort gewesen.

http://www.vlietlanden.nl/duits/index.html


----------



## dosco (14. November 2004)

*AW: Ferienhaus / Zanderfischen / Holland / 2005*

Sieht GUT aus!


----------



## 18179zander (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Ferienhaus / Zanderfischen / Holland / 2005*

hallo dosco,
war am wochenend auch oben in de vlietlanden, es war bitter kalt aber die polder waren noch offen. am freitag gegen 15 uhr haben wir in der grossen vliet auch 2 zander beim schleppen gefangen. dazu kamen noch 7 hecht, diese aber nur in den kleinen poldern. am samstag waren es dann 11 hechte, der größte war leider nur 75 cm, aber man soll ja zufrieden sein. ich kann dir dieses gebiet nur empfehlen, ich selbst fahre schon seit mehr als 5 jahren zum hecht und zanderangeln rauf. toll wär wenn du ein boot mit trailer hättest, weil es gibt unzählige polder die man nur mit einem tragbaren boot befischen kann. alternativ zum park de vlietlanden ist im netz was vorhanden, unter medemblik bekommt man günstigere häuser zu sehen.
petri Heil

gruss helmut


----------



## saschuh (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Ferienhaus / Zanderfischen / Holland / 2005*

Hallo , 

wir wollen auch im nächsten Jahr nach Vlietlanden .
Ich habe mir über den holländischen Fischereiverband einige Karten schicken lassen , unter anderen auch eine von Nordholland . 
Auf dieser Karte kann man aber gerade mal DE GROOTE VLIET erkennen , sonst aber kaum etwas von der Gegend .
Weiß vielleicht jemand , ob es eine Karte , speziell von diesem Gebiet , gibt ?

PETRI HEIL ,

Saschuh .


----------

